# Where to buy a "step-up" transformer in London?



## uluvbs (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been to Argos -- no such luck.

I need one for use with a small U.S. appliance (in this case, a blender).

Any suggestions on where to go?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uluvbs said:


> I've been to Argos -- no such luck.
> 
> I need one for use with a small U.S. appliance (in this case, a blender).
> 
> Any suggestions on where to go?


You want a STEP-DOWN transformer so that your US appliances can work on UK's 230V. Try Maplin: Power : Power Supply Adaptors : Power Supply Convertors - Traditional : Maplin Electronics. Several branches in Central London - see store locator. Check the wattage carefully so that you don't overload the transformer.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

uluvbs said:


> I've been to Argos -- no such luck.
> 
> I need one for use with a small U.S. appliance (in this case, a blender).
> 
> ...


Try Ebay.

Will it not work without one, or is the U.S. voltage so different?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Try Ebay.
> 
> Will it not work without one, or is the U.S. voltage so different?


US voltage is 110V, UK is 240V. There is also a difference in the Hz 50 vs. 60, though I always forget which one is US and which European. Plugging any US appliance directly into the mains over here will fry the appliance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eduboys (May 24, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> US voltage is 110V, UK is 240V. There is also a difference in the Hz 50 vs. 60, though I always forget which one is US and which European. Plugging any US appliance directly into the mains over here will fry the appliance.
> Cheers,
> Bev



I just went through this same challenge... With a blender you want to be careful as the wattage is probably variable. I ordered from a store in the states dvdoverseas dot com which wound up being cheaper after shipping and duty. (~$100 after shipping, duty, and processing fee). See my blog post at newyorkersinlondon dot com (Fairly new site, so not much content yet). Weird that they won't let you post URLs until you've made 4 posts.


----------



## ktz (Jul 20, 2010)

ebay is really your best bet for this kind of stuff. Maplins is ok for some hobby-type stuff, but buying anything really functional from there will set you back. I have got quite a few high capacity (and 1 very high capacity) transformers from ebay, all great prices.

As Bev mentioned, there is a diff cycle rate here in the UK (50hz), so be sure to check the appliance to make sure that wont effect you (usually wont unless the appliance has a motor). In the case of a blender, you are probably better off just buying a new blender - it would probably be about the same price as a transformer that would run it.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

Voltage is the killer, hertz will cause it to run slower and not as efficient if it can survive the voltage diff. I found it strange that UK work sites use 110 for their power tools.


----------



## eduboys (May 24, 2010)

Robe said:


> Voltage is the killer, hertz will cause it to run slower and not as efficient if it can survive the voltage diff. I found it strange that UK work sites use 110 for their power tools.


Any idea if I can use a hair iron with a 1000W step down transformer? It warns against this, but I'm just curious as to why?


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

1000 watt step down transformer doesn't make sense to me. Voltage can be stepped up or down through transformers, Wattage is the amount of electricity that the appliance needs to operate. Higher watts = higher electricity bill. Think of it this way. Voltage is the amount of push electricity has. At transmitting stations electricity is produced at a very high voltage and then stepped down gradually until it reaches your home , amperage is the speed of electricity measured at a given point, wattage is the amount of energy consumed by an appliance. Hair irons and dryers have coils that need massive amounts of electricity to operate that's why they have high wattage ratings. If the voltage is correct the wattage doesn't matter.


----------



## eduboys (May 24, 2010)

Robe said:


> 1000 watt step down transformer doesn't make sense to me. Voltage can be stepped up or down through transformers, Wattage is the amount of electricity that the appliance needs to operate. Higher watts = higher electricity bill. Think of it this way. Voltage is the amount of push electricity has. At transmitting stations electricity is produced at a very high voltage and then stepped down gradually until it reaches your home , amperage is the speed of electricity measured at a given point, wattage is the amount of energy consumed by an appliance. Hair irons and dryers have coils that need massive amounts of electricity to operate that's why they have high wattage ratings. If the voltage is correct the wattage doesn't matter.


From what I gather the 1000W portion means that I should be able to safely run appliances drawing up to 1000W through the transformer that is transforming the voltage from 220V -> 110V.

i.e. the higher wattage rating of the transformer, the more energy the appliance can draw and not malfunction. Also the higher wattage rating usually means the heavier the actual transformer.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

that is correct


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

contact threedouble you on 01634315195 they will sort you out


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

dont forget to look at the ampage when buying convertors get that wrong and you can start a fire, cables overheat


----------

